# not very pleasant experience for an aquarist



## pieces71 (Apr 21, 2010)

http://blog.aquanerd.com/2012/03/mans-home-raided-aquariums-searched-by-authorities.html


----------



## BostonBob (Apr 24, 2010)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

Link doesn't work.


----------



## Arcteryx (Nov 23, 2011)

Is this the dude who got poisoned from spraying hot water on his live rock while he was cleaning it?


----------



## pieces71 (Apr 21, 2010)

sorry ...link fixed


----------



## Arcteryx (Nov 23, 2011)

Ohh. That's Mikebike from this very forum.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

This is about the 5th thread started on this


----------



## IceBlue (Mar 17, 2011)

He's gone viral.....I mean that in a good way:bigsmile:


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

I had to learn how to use YouTube so I could save it.

Mike.wmv - YouTube

My name seems to come up a lot in Google too.

Cheers


----------



## davefrombc (Apr 21, 2010)

Surrey is likely regretting they visited you .. The story has made into mention in a few international aquarium magazine websites , and I know it has been spread around since I posted links on a gardening forum after another member there saw mention of it in a news feed.. You're world famous now Mike. Surrey's little visit has been commented on in Aquarium , gardening and satellite tv forums that I'm in , and know there are many other sites from feedback in those forums..


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

mikebike said:


> I had to learn how to use YouTube so I could save it.
> 
> Mike.wmv - YouTube
> 
> ...


U can even save it to a DVD


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

I'm thinking of asking CBC if I can get a copy


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

mikebike said:


> I'm thinking of asking CBC if I can get a copy


I guess u could but if anything u can put it on dvd your self too


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

wow Mike! sorry to hear about the hassle, such a shame that you were treated this way. It's so dissapointing that even the guys not doing any wrong have to put up with crap like this.


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

oh and congrats on going viral! lol


----------



## pieces71 (Apr 21, 2010)

:bigsmile:better to be over informed:bigsmile:


----------

